# Stuart Goldsmith



## cathybun (13 May 2006)

Anybody heard of Stuart Goldsmith before?  A friend of mine recommended I read his book "How to double your way to a million".  I tried to find it on the net, but it's not even available on his website www.stuartgoldsmith.com.  I found some links elsewhere for free downloads, but they all look a bit dodgy, like they'll just spam you forever.  

My friend was given the book by someone who claimed to have made 500,000 so far!  Although, I reckon this is in property and that she really has mortgages on property worth that.  

Anyway, I'm sure he's just another Get Rich Quick scam artist, but was interested to see if anyone has read any of his books?


----------

